# panama city pier 6/13/11



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

got there around 10:30,morning bite was s l o w :thumbdown: so everyone was bored for a while then an old grandma shows up and squeezes into the left corner on the end and puts on a frozen cig, casts it out and a _minute_ later HOOKUP!  she justs stands there, not reeling and says she knows what she is doing so about an hour later, she pulls up a 30 POUND KING and that turned on the bite. soon after someone caught a bobo and there was a whole SCHOOL of followers in fact my grandpa hooked one and handed me the rod and it went out, under the pier around the piling and went slack there was no stopping it. it was a good day with 2 bonita landed and 4 big kings :thumbup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yo man, I seen that lady fishing there before. She is really cool. And yes she knows what she is doing, she is in her late seventies or early eighties and imagine all the cool stuff she has seen go down on a pier in her years. She was telling us some of her war stories of back in the day. Gotta love it!!!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Her name wasn't Ms Pat was it?


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

No sir I do noy believe so. Definitely not the infamous Ms.Pat.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

just to let u guys know i did not get her name and i thought she was crazy because i had never seen her out there!


----------

